# Bumblebee x Spider /Pastel



## Eza187 (Apr 22, 2009)

hi 

its probably starting at me right in the face but i cant seem to think what if i put a bumblebee to a pastel or spider would make


Bumblebee x pastel = 

super pastels
pastels
spiders
normals

is that correct?

and if bumblebee x spider =

spiders
pastels
normals

?
could anyone help me here


I want too know how to make bumblebees with another other then putting it bumblebee x bumblebee


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

*Bumblebee x Pastel
*
Normals
Spiders
Pastels
Bumblebees
Super Pastels
Killerbees


*Bumblebee x Spider*

Normals
Spiders
Pastels
Bumblebees
Super Spider (if it exists/is possible)



You could make Bumblebees by breeding one with a normal.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

if you have a bumblebee which you are intending to breed.... you are now my no.1 favourite person on the planet. 
 :lol:


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

easiest and cheapest way to make a bee would be male pastel x female spider

would give you

25% spiders
25% pastels
25% normals
25% bumblebee


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

MissCat said:


> if you have a bumblebee which you are intending to breed.... you are now my no.1 favourite person on the planet.
> :lol:


You'll have a lot of favourite people then... :lol2:

I think the world and his wife have a bumblebee they intend to breed, I know I do...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Bexie said:


> easiest and cheapest way to make a bee would be male pastel x female spider
> 
> would give you
> 
> ...


It sounds like they already have a Bumblebee, so the cheapest way is to breed it with a normal and you still have a 25% chance per egg of producing one.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Eza187 said:


> hi
> 
> its probably starting at me right in the face but i cant seem to think what if i put a bumblebee to a pastel or spider would make
> 
> ...


 
Bumblebee x pastle gives
1/8 Normal
2/8 Pastel 
1/8 Spider 
2/8 Bumblebee 
1/8 Super Pastel 
1/8 Killerbee 

Bumblebee x spider gives
1/8 Normal
1/8 Pastel 
2/8 Spider 
2/8 Bumblebee 
1/8 Homogenised (?sp) Spider 
1/8 Homogenised Spider - Bumblebee (so look like bumble but carries the homogenised spider rather than normal spider, I think?)
Go for the pastle as killerbees are even more lovely than bumbles :flrt:


----------

